# Curley's Sausage Kitchen We love to make Sausage



## curleys sausage (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello, my name is Keith Curley the owner of Curley' Sausage Kitchen. We sell sausage seasonings and meat equipment to wild game hunters and the back yard chef. We are from NE Iowa,and have been in business for 13 years. I have been in the meat processing business for over 40 years. When customers place a order on our web site there is a question-How did you hear about us. there is lots of -From Smoking Meat Forums. So I had to check it out. I hope we can help people that make sausage with any questions. looking forward to being a member.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Keith. I've heard a lot of good things about your products!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome to SMF Kieth and were glad to have you aboard............


----------



## gary s (Dec 6, 2013)

[h1]*





	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   And thanks for joining*[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------

